# Gimp Map Brushes



## edveal (Dec 8, 2011)

I know this has been discussed many times before but I can't find it... I need some overland map making brushes to install in Gimp. I lost my old ones and can't find them. Help!


----------



## vagabundo (Dec 8, 2011)

edveal said:


> I know this has been discussed many times before but I can't find it... I need some overland map making brushes to install in Gimp. I lost my old ones and can't find them. Help!




Is this the thread?

http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-lounge-miscellaneous-geek-stuff/238000-making-hex-maps-gimp.html


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 8, 2011)

You may also want to check out: http://www.cartographersguild.com/

They have a Mapping Resources forum and Tutorials.


----------

